

Nokia opens positions on new Linux-based OS Maltemi - panaggio
http://www.intomobile.com/2011/10/10/nokia-job-listing-confirms-existence-meltemi-new-yet-announced-linux-based-os/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+IntoMobile+%28IntoMobile%29

======
panaggio
The [original job
offer]([http://nokia.taleo.net/careersection/10120/jobdetail.ftl?lan...](http://nokia.taleo.net/careersection/10120/jobdetail.ftl?lang=en&job=RES000002D6))
is not available anymore, unfortunately.

------
panaggio
It's good to see Nokia out of Microsoft umbrella.

